# upside down fantail HELP...



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

My brothers fantail (that used to be mine) keeps floating to the top of the tank and flipping upside down. He never did ths when I had him.

Anyone know whats goin on?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

is he feeding it the same food?
they should have sinking pellets so they don't gulp too much air. Also some recomend that the flake food should be soaked first so it sinks. Same reason. too much air and they lose their balance
mousey


----------



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

ohhhhh that must be it cuz hes eating flakes on the top
Thanks alot.


----------

